# 4chan attacks anti-pirating sites



## SparkFenix (Sep 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 4chan DDoS Takes Down MPAA and Anti-Piracy Websites
> 
> Following a call to arms yesterday, the masses inhabiting the anonymous 4chan boards have carried out a huge assault on a pair of anti-piracy enemies. The website of Aiplex Software, the anti-piracy outfit which has been DDoSing torrent sites recently, is currently down having been DDoS’d. They are joined in the Internet wasteland by the MPAA’s website, also currently under huge and sustained attack.
> 
> ...







Source
Note: Site is in Portuguese but the news are in English


----------



## jan777 (Sep 18, 2010)

OH SHI-

CANNOT BACKTRACE.

YA GOOOFED.


----------



## metamaster (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, first the Justin Beiber thing, now this. Don't mess with 4chan, unless you have a huge amount of virtual people with you.


----------



## monkat (Sep 18, 2010)

Isn't this stuff like...illegal?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2010)

pffft


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 19, 2010)

4chan

They gon' find you
They gon' find you




LOL 4chan is the best.


----------



## Juanmatron (Sep 19, 2010)

4Chan Strikes Back!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Watch out GBAtemp! 4Chan gon' find you!


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> fucking 4chan is no doubt the worst forums on the whole net let them try and stop piracy THEY WILL FAIL!



I swear every single post....

Are you seriously drunk?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 19, 2010)

pffft


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> lets see them try and take down usenet fucking retarded hacker nerds!



"4chan attacks *anti*-pirating sites"


----------



## m3rox (Sep 19, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's no use, the kid don't learn.


----------



## Sephxus (Sep 19, 2010)

Payback's a bitch!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 19, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> lets see them try and take down usenet fucking retarded hacker nerds!




RTFA or STFU

They took down sites that are anti-piracy you dope.


----------



## Midna (Sep 19, 2010)

Bledax, are you high? Why would 4chan try to stop piracy?


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 19, 2010)

both the websites are still down, dang 4chan is way more powerful than I thought


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 19, 2010)

Never underestimate the power of IP aimed cannons and lots of peple with enough money for a high powered pc but no money for games ^_____^


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 19, 2010)

Justice served.

Or is it another way around?


----------



## default2k (Sep 19, 2010)

I wonder how do they go about this exactly??


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 19, 2010)

I lol'd.
I have a giddy feeling in the side of me now that this has happened.
Please do explain.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey guys, can anymore explain to me how this internet assault works? I'm kind of confused reading it, didnt understand what really happened


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 19, 2010)

WeakNiZ said:
			
		

> Hey guys, can anymore explain to me how this internet assault works? I'm kind of confused reading it, didnt understand what really happened


In simple words,

It means that bunch of computers from different locations "bombard" a certain website (like opening the website, search request, etc) at an extreme fast pace. Server which handles that specific website cannot handles the bombardment and went down.


----------



## Searinox (Sep 19, 2010)

I already read this on torrentfreak. It's time to kick ass and chew bubblegum.


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 19, 2010)

Nevermind, other users took care of that xD
so to make this post worthwhile, 

4chan

They gon' find you
They gon' find you


----------



## Advi (Sep 19, 2010)

Man....I never know why /b/tards pull this stupid shit anymore. It's immature and just makes them look like idiots, really.
Although I am glad this target was worthwhile, at least to us.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Sep 19, 2010)

@trumpet-205
Ohh I see, thanks for the example, so its just like when Pokemon games come out and alot of users visit GBAtemp.

Got it, thanks x]


----------



## megawalk (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeaaaahhh ~Eaaaeaaaaeaaaheeaaaaahaaaaaaahhh. Awright now here we go!
*Drum Synth Repeater 4 times ending with a high-cymball*
4Chan is coming way afar at war to battle.
when we are all together at one big sample.
when voices 'r heard from all the waaaays now.
we'll never let 'em goooooo
Anti-Piracyyyy. One, By One
We Shall "FIIIIIIIIGHT!!!"
Raaaaahh!!!!

This above i call that a lyrics joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyways good job 4chan. i figured somebody would use a guitar smash for something good.
to bad it wasn't 4chan NO! they went even further!
thats what i like about 4chan, the limits are off


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 19, 2010)

@WeakMiz
No problem.

I'll say this again.

Justice served.


----------



## Midna (Sep 19, 2010)

Searinox said:
			
		

> I already read this on torrentfreak. It's time to kick ass and chew bubblegum.


But I'm all out of bubblegum...


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 19, 2010)

Can someone fill me in on the legality of this?

I want to join them!

Of course, I wouldn't if it was illegal.


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 19, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Can someone fill me in on the legality of this?
> 
> I want to join them!
> 
> Of course, I wouldn't if it was illegal.



Crashing anti-piracy sites is obviously legal :facepalm:


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 19, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Isn't this stuff like...illegal?


Good luck stopping thousands of anonymous unlogged users.
4chan doesn't even retain data!


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 19, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't flame, I don't see any legal issues with requesting a site's data.  1,000,000 times per second.


----------



## Delta517 (Sep 19, 2010)

4chan is just so awesome some times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love 4chan.


----------



## m3rox (Sep 19, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> SparkFenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He didn't flame you (you should probably use google to look up what flaming is).

Everybody knows it's illegal to DDoS a website.  How you couldn't know that is beyond me.


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Sep 19, 2010)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how AiPlex got away with DoSing torrent sites?  I guess if you're backed by the all mighty movie industry, you can do illegal things without a care in the world.


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

TheYummyKenshin said:
			
		

> I wonder how AiPlex got away with DoSing torrent sites?  I guess if you're backed by the all mighty movie industry, you can do illegal things without a care in the world.



Yep! Welcome to the USA. The rich get privilege, and the poor get kicked.


----------



## zeromac (Sep 19, 2010)

Huh i jut looked up the tool mentioned in the OP and i came about a whole fucking toolset that gives you everything you need to hack and shit.

Google Ftw...


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 19, 2010)

FUCK. im always not on when the good raids happen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, at least it was done.


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 19, 2010)

You dun wanna mess with 4chan, they just too good. You could do this but then they could do that. Do this again and they just gonna fuck you up twice. or as much as you need to be taught how to be taught a lesson. Got it memorized?


----------



## purechaos996 (Sep 19, 2010)

lol 4chan is so funny I enjoy reading about their internet antics.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Sep 19, 2010)

I seriously love 4chan sometimes. They're like the Robin Hood of the internet.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 19, 2010)

Remember this, 4chan is just a website with a bunch annoying users that are powerful but are not stupid. To me they attack the a website that took down Pirate Bay. They select targets that has a low defense and no prior knowledge on internet security. To me they are picky in my eyes, they attack victims who are 'weak' and not fortified enough to counterattack. 

However, their strength can't BREAK a government computer. Once the Government knows that its being hack, the internation global defense system will give those pawns a shock of their lives!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 19, 2010)

4chan?


----------



## PeregrinFig (Sep 19, 2010)

Err, weak? They took down the homepage of the Motion Picture Association of America. I wouldn't call that a weak, unfortified site. And personally, I think it would be HILARIOUS if 4chan managed to DDoS a government site for any amount of time, even though they probably would end up being punished.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 19, 2010)

Tell me why they would hack the government?
I am pretty sure DDosing isn't illegal though since your just requesting data from the site a bunch so no one can acess the site.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Sep 19, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Tell me why they would hack the government?
> I am pretty sure DDosing isn't illegal though since your just requesting data from the site a bunch *so no one can acess the site.*


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 19, 2010)

Do people get prosecuted when a site advertises on tv and 5 seconds later their site is down?
MPAA is back online again...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 19, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure DDosing isn't illegal.


you fail


----------



## PeregrinFig (Sep 19, 2010)

The thing is, lots of people accessing a site for legitimate purposes and overloading the server is totally different from deliberately taking down the server so it can't be accessed.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 19, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Tell me why they would hack the government?
> I am pretty sure DDosing isn't illegal though since your just requesting data from the site a bunch so no one can acess the site.



Good question, that will be stupid and rash. As far as 4chan's attempts, it will just create a backlash of media fear calling the site harboring cyberterrorist. To me 4chan is powerful but not that powerful...


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 19, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Tell me why they would hack the government?
> I am pretty sure DDosing isn't illegal though since your just requesting data from the site a bunch so no one can acess the site.


DDOSing a site is very illegal and very punishable. which is why you only do it with other people in larger groups.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 19, 2010)

Aha I found a law nevermind 
18 U.S.C. § 1030 for future reference.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 19, 2010)

And my noobishness is kicking in, what's DDoS?


----------



## PeregrinFig (Sep 19, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> And my noobishness is kicking in, what's DDoS?


Wait, you talk about how 4chan isn't as powerful as people think and could never take down a government site, but you didn't even know what DDoSing was? *facepalm*


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 19, 2010)

SomethingDenialOfService


----------



## zeromac (Sep 19, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> And my noobishness is kicking in, what's DDoS?


Distributed Denial of Service

Basicly lots of people accessing a site so it crashes


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 19, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> And my noobishness is kicking in, what's DDoS?


I explained it earlier but I'll do it again.

It means that bunch of computers from different locations "bombard" a certain website (like opening the website, search request, etc) at an extreme fast pace. Server which handles that specific website cannot handles the bombardment and goes down. Think of it as bunch of people rushing into a bus so fast that no more people can get on it (hence the word - Distributed denial of service attack). You prevent other people accessing it from bombardment.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 19, 2010)

just like what noobs are doing to the temp..


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 19, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey that's like saying you're making suggestions for a game and don't know what it's about! Also why will 4chan want that kind of attention? As far as I know, they only do it for self-justice and lawlz.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Sep 19, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the lulz

they do it for the lulz

Anonymous - Internet Superheroes!


----------



## ZeroTm (Sep 19, 2010)

Somewhat offtopic: somebody should attack 4chan with an interwebs army, I would love to see 4chan going down.


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 19, 2010)

>>3136017
>implying it hasn't happened before  already


----------



## loserkidsblink18 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah, seriously, fuck 4chan for protecting the freedom of the internet.







Besides, I wonder just how many of us are /b/tards.

Or /v/tards, for that matter.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2010)

Hehe, go 4chan


----------



## metamaster (Sep 19, 2010)

Is this supposed to be 4chanism? Attacking sites with all your members and succeding lol


----------



## DBlaze (Sep 19, 2010)

loserkidsblink182 said:
			
		

> Yeah, seriously, fuck 4chan for protecting the freedom of the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>he doesn't know about /v/irgins
Oh boy someone protecting the freedom of internet, I must hate them.

Wait, what?

Anyways, it's not like this is going to get anyone anywhere anyway.


----------



## Fat D (Sep 19, 2010)

As annoying as a bunch of trigger-happy retards are, it is relieving that they are fighting on our side, at least as far as they are taking anyones side.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 19, 2010)

Fucking awesome 4Chan! I'd join in but ceebs. Starting with Nintendo's Anti-Piracy site! MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Thoob (Sep 19, 2010)

I love the internet!


----------



## Essa (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow that sure is better than using FloodNet, this 4Chan is pretty good


----------



## Stewy12 (Sep 19, 2010)

They've taken down the RIAA now apparently......

http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/19/riaa-attack/


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 19, 2010)

I wonder where these orders are coming from...


----------



## loserkidsblink18 (Sep 19, 2010)

DBlaze said:
			
		

> loserkidsblink182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, it's difficult to read sarcasm through text, but that's what I was aiming for.

Let it be known that I support whatever 4chan's doing to protect our freedoms.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 20, 2010)

MPAA, 4Chan gon find you so run and tell dat homeboy!!

ZOMG! I cant stop laughing!


----------



## pitman (Sep 20, 2010)

Must learn how to harness 4chan.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 20, 2010)

I approve of this message that 4chan is trying to send. I have had a rather large hatred for the MPAA and RIAA for the last several years after they blatantly started targeting communities of guitar and bass playing enthusiasts trying to learn songs through interpretation charts called tablature that is freely available to anyone in a more simplified version of what you get in a book. Apparently writing numbers in formation of a pattern using Notepad constitutes copyright infringement even if it's not correct and like most tabs, is just an interpretation which is not against the law.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Sep 20, 2010)

Wouldn't a 4chan community gathering in front of the white house protest be safer and legal?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 20, 2010)

Sadly, RIAA is back up and running. Same with MPAA.

Wonder what's next. Maybe white house?


----------



## prowler (Sep 20, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Wouldn't a 4chan community gathering in front of the white house protest be safer and legal?


uh, no.
so much for anonymous.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 20, 2010)

there is really no way out of DoS huh? this could be dangerous for gbatemp but as long as it doesnt have anti- in its name, its safe


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Sep 20, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Wouldn't a 4chan community gathering in front of the white house protest be safer and legal?



It'd be legal but would it be safer? The Americans would see a bunch of foreigners on the lawn and assume they have WMDs and shoot them!

Seriously though, I'm not sure how I feel about this.

On one hand, great, they're protecting freedoms.

But on the other hand, they're no better than the sites they're trying to take down using this DDoS method! 'An eye for an eye...' Aint always the best method!

Still, it's a good story.

EDIT: I think the 'temp is safe! It's the scene release list on the home page will keep this fine place alive. Although there's no _promotion_ of piracy here, there's certainly no discouraging of it either!


----------



## Damian666 (Sep 20, 2010)

makes ya proud to be a anon... ^^

b/rothers to arms xD

Dami


----------



## Anakir (Sep 20, 2010)

This is kind of hilarious. Its like some internet mafia. E-gang wars are gonna be the mainstream thing now on the internet.

Why do I feel like "Bed Intruder" is the most appropriate song for this topic at the moment?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Sep 21, 2010)

GBATemp's servers have been upgrade loads of times. I think it can stand a DDoS of 50,000 botnets.


----------

